# Best single Canister for 65 gallon overstocked Mbuna?



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought I could get away using a Penguin 200 Biowheel HOB + Fluval 305 Canister for my 65 gallon Mbuna tank, but I need to cut down to just a canister filter. I bought one of the Fluval bowfront tanks and the HOB filter splashes water at the t5 light and makes it so I can't put the cover on correctly, or push it closer to the wall so the tank is better supported by our floor. I am pretty sure the Fluval 305 will not be enough once I get lots of fish in the tank. *So my question is, what canister filter can I get that will be quiet, and filter well enough for any amount of messy fish I could squeeze into this tank?*


----------



## twankyfive2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Run the 305 and an EHEIM 2217 on there. It's preferable to have more than one filter on a tank for a variety of reasons. The 2217 is a great filter for that size tank....especially when complimented with another filter.


----------



## thebigman65 (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 on the 2217.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What is your budget for this filter? I would go with 2 canister filters and two 2217's would be nice. You could go with two Aquatop CF500UV's which will hold a ton of media. Many different options that boil down to what your budget allows and what you believe based on reviews to be your best bet.


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

I was really hoping to filter it well with only one filter though, as I said. The thing is - this tank does not have openings in the back, unless I take the whole back section of the lid off. This is not a typical fish tank. It has the connections for intake and outtake in the bottom. Also the lights are very close to the water surface without any sort of guard because they figured there would not be much surface movement of the water. Would a Fluval FX5 filter well enough, or are there other single filters that would meet my needs? Trying to learn my best options for a single high output filter.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

scifisarah said:


> I was really hoping to filter it well with only one filter though, as I said. The thing is - this tank does not have openings in the back, unless I take the whole back section of the lid off. This is not a typical fish tank. It has the connections for intake and outtake in the bottom. Also the lights are very close to the water surface without any sort of guard because they figured there would not be much surface movement of the water. Would a Fluval FX5 filter well enough, or are there other single filters that would meet my needs? Trying to learn my best options for a single high output filter.


That is the reason I was asking about budget. Yes....a FX5 would work well. If you wanted another single high output filter then the Eheim 2262 puts out flow equal to FX5 and holds a lot more media but it is expensive. However if ever you do upgrade to a larger tank the 2262 or FX5 would both be a good starting point. The 2260 is a good option as well. The one good thing about having a filter that pushes that much current is you won't have to add a power head or circ pump to help move the water.


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

I will probably want to get a 72x18x18 120 gallon someday so it would be nice to carry over the filter. I DID have a budget, but it more or less got thrown out the window. Hoping to find a FX5 second hand but not sure if they ever show up on Craigslist. I will check out the Eheim 2262 and 2260 - thanks!


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

As of now I'm running a single fluval 306 with a hydro pro size 5 sponge filter with pristine water in an extremely overstocked 55. 20 cichlids and 10 synodontis cats. I plan on moving the fluval 306 to my 40 breeder once my new filter is here and established. If I were you I would run two canisters on it especially if you plan on upgrading to a larger tank in the future. Maybe add an aquatop CF500


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

As I said that is not an option.


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

So the plot thickens. I called Hagen and they told me I could not use the FX5 with this tank, grr. I find that really hard to believe though and the guy really didn't sound like he knew what he was talking about and kept having to put me on hold. I took a photo of what the tubes look like coming from the bottom of the tank. There needs to be some kind of cutoff valve so water doesn't come spilling out obviously. I am completely new to using canister filters and I will be honest, I don't really know what I am doing, other than that a bigger filter with more room for media and pump capacity is better. Could you guys look at this and tell me if you think I could use an FX5 filter, or another brand of filter with the way the tubes attach to the stems coming out the bottom of the tank?


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess the tubing is 3/4" on the 305, but the FX5 is 1" tubing. Is there some sort of adapter I can get?


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

Nevermind, giving up on the FX5 idea. I will just use the 305, keep my eyes open for a used 406 for cheap on CL, and learn more about this wet/dry filtration someone mentioned.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

Looks like you could interchange it with any filter using 3/4 inch tubing


----------



## ramonj6047 (Aug 4, 2011)

FX5= awesome, had mine for a year on my 90G, no issues.


----------



## scifisarah (Jan 4, 2013)

mbamba_boy said:


> Looks like you could interchange it with any filter using 3/4 inch tubing


Would I use the tubing and stop valve of my current setup with another brand canister filter? Or will the new filter come with a hose with a built in water stopping valve? I guess I just am unsure if all filters come with a hose that has the stop valve, so when I disconnect the filter to clean it or change the media, water doesn't start coming out the bottom of my tank. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

scifisarah said:


> mbamba_boy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you could interchange it with any filter using 3/4 inch tubing
> ...


The FX5 has its own stop valves on top of the filter. Why not simply plug the bulkheads on the tank and run the intake/output over the back? If not then I would look at getting a wet/dry sump and forget about the canister filter.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> scifisarah said:
> 
> 
> > mbamba_boy said:
> ...


+1 the FX5 has stop valves built right in. It would support your upcoming upgrade and any hardware store would carry the plumbing parts you would need. With the plumbing you have a few different options that would work. On one of my 125's I'm running a FX5, 2x406's, Marineland C530 (for Bio only) the water stays prestine. I have oscars who will feed till there mouth is full then spit it out right into one of the intakes I swear they do it just out of spite :x .


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Seeing as how the tank is already drilled, I would go with a wet dry trickle filter. You can build the sump and bio section for little money if you are handy. A wet dry will out preform any canister, is easier to maintain, and has a lot of flexibility.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

b3w4r3 said:


> Seeing as how the tank is already drilled, I would go with a wet dry trickle filter. You can build the sump and bio section for little money if you are handy. A wet dry will out preform any canister, is easier to maintain, and has a lot of flexibility.


That is what I would do as well. I would take the money to be spent on a canister and build/buy a wet/dry unit that will match the hole size of the bulkheads.


----------



## mbamba_boy (May 12, 2012)

The fluval flow and stop valves will only work with fluval. Not even sure of the 05 and 06 are universal but any filter you purchase should have it's own style of stop valves. Some are integrated in the tubing and others where the tubing and filter connect similar to the fluval


----------

